# ASC Grouper list



## ajmtucker (Apr 23, 2010)

I am looking for the list of CPT codes and which grouper they fall into for ASC payments - HELP 

Links are greatly appreciated


----------



## twells77 (May 3, 2010)

You will need to check your individual contracts for that information.  They may follow Medicare groupers from 2006 or 2007 (some of ours do).  If that is the case you should look on the CMS website.


----------

